# 5η Συνάντηση Εργασίας Ελληνόφωνων Μεταφρασεολόγων (21-22-23 Μαΐου 2015)



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2014)

Ο Τομέας Μετάφρασης του Τμήματος Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας του Α.Π.Θ. διοργανώνει την 5η Συνάντηση Εργασίας Ελληνόφωνων Μεταφρασεολόγων στις 21, 22 και 23 Μαΐου 2015. 
Η συνάντηση επιδιώκει να συγκεντρώσει ερευνητές που δραστηριοποιούνται στο επιστημονικό πεδίο της μεταφρασεολογίας με σκοπό την προώθηση της έρευνας και την καθιέρωση της μεταφραστικής επιστήμης στον ελληνόφωνο χώρο.
Οι εισηγήσεις μπορούν να καλύπτουν τόσο θεωρητικά ζητήματα όσο και ζητήματα πρακτικής και εφαρμογών στο χώρο της μετάφρασης και της μεταφρασεολογίας. Ενδεικτικά, οι εισηγήσεις μπορούν να εξετάζουν τα ακόλουθα θέματα:

Η μετάφραση ως συνάντηση και αντιπαράθεση πολιτισμών
Μετάφραση και γλώσσα: συλλογική οργάνωση του λόγου, γλωσσική ποικιλία, και είδη κειμένων
Μετάφραση και Λογοτεχνία
Μετάφραση και νέες τεχνολογίες, μεταφραστικά εργαλεία, αυτόματη μετάφραση, επεξεργασία φυσικών γλωσσών, διαδίκτυο, επιχώρια προσαρμογή, οπτικοακουστική μετάφραση, πολυμεσική μετάφραση
Μετάφραση και πολιτισμική, κοινωνική και πολιτική αλλαγή
Η μετάφραση στην εποχή της παγκοσμιοποίησης, των δικτύων πληροφόρησης και της ψηφιοποίησης
Το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή
Διερμηνεία
Διδακτική της Μετάφρασης, επιμόρφωση των μεταφραστών
Ορολογία - Ορογραφία
Όσοι επιθυμούν να λάβουν μέρος στη Συνάντηση με ανακοίνωση θα πρέπει να υποβάλουν τις περιλήψεις τους (300 λέξεις) μέχρι τις *15 Ιανουαρίου 2015* και αποκλειστικά σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, σε δύο αντίτυπα (ένα επώνυμο και ένα ανώνυμο), σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες υποβολής που ακολουθούν, στη διεύθυνση [email protected]
Η ενημέρωση σχετικά με την αποδοχή των περιλήψεων θα γίνει μέχρι *τις 15 Φεβρουαρίου 2015.*

*ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗΣ*
Η περίληψη υποβάλλεται ηλεκτρονικά σε δύο αρχεία σε Word (ή rtf), όχι σε pdf.
Στο ένα από τα δύο αρχεία *να μην αναφέρεται το όνομα του συγγραφέα*. 
Η περίληψη πρέπει να πληροί αυστηρά τις παρακάτω προδιαγραφές:


έκταση: 300 λέξεις (χωρίς τη βιβλιογραφία)
αρχείο: Word ή RTF σε πλήρη στοίχιση (όχι pdf)
γραμματοσειρά: Times New Roman 12pt
διάστημα: 1,5 γραμμή
περιθώρια: όλα 3 εκ.
τίτλος: στην αρχή της σελίδας, κεντραρισμένος, έντονα γράμματα
Επίσης στο αντίτυπο *όπου* *θα αναφέρεται το επώνυμο του συγγραφέα* θα πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνονται οι ακόλουθες πληροφορίες με την εξής σειρά:


τίτλος: κεντραρισμένος, έντονα γράμματα
όνομα συγγραφέα: κεντραρισμένο, έντονα γράμματα
φορέας εργασίας: κεντραρισμένος, πλάγια γράμματα
ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση: κεντραρισμένη
Επίσης, παρακαλούμε να υπάρχει μια κενή σειρά ανάμεσα στον τίτλο και στο όνομα του συγγραφέα καθώς και ανάμεσα στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση και στο κείμενο της περίληψης.

*ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ *
Εισηγητές/ Σύνεδροι: *40 €* 
Φοιτητές (προπτυχιακό/μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο): *15 €* 
Μέλη της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Μεταφρασεολογίας: *30 €*
Μέλη της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Μεταφραστών: *30 €*
Στο κόστος συμμετοχής περιλαμβάνονται: η παρακολούθηση, τα πρακτικά, η εναρκτήρια δεξίωση, οι καφέδες-αναψυκτικά και το υλικό της Συνάντησης.


*ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ*
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε με την Οργανωτική Επιτροπή στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση του συνεδρίου: [email protected]
Ταχυδρομική Διεύθυνση:5[SUP]η[/SUP] Συνάντηση Ελληνόφωνων Μεταφρασεολόγων
Τομέας Μετάφρασης
Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας
Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο
54124 Θεσσαλονίκη​ 
*Οργανωτική Επιτροπή*Σίμος Γραμμενίδης, Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας, Α.Π.Θ. 
Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια, Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας, Α.Π.Θ.
Ευάγγελος Κουρδής, Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας, Α.Π.Θ.
Ελπίδα Λουπάκη, Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας, Α.Π.Θ.
Ολυμπία Τσακνάκη, Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας, Α.Π.Θ
Christiane Jardel-Σουφλερού, Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας, Α.Π.Θ.​ 
*Επιστημονική* *Επιτροπή*Σίμος Γραμμενίδης, Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης
Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια, Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης
Ζώζη Ζωγραφίδου, Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης
Ελένη Κασάπη, Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης
Ευάγγελος Κουρδής, Τμήμα Γαλλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας, Α.Π.Θ.
Τίτα Κυριακοπούλου, Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης
Ελπίδα Λουπάκη, Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης
Ροδόλφος Μασλίας, Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο, Μονάδα TermCoord
Φρειδερίκη Μπατσαλιά, Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών
Μαρία Παπαδήμα, Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών
Μαρία Τσίγκου, Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο
Γιώργος Φλώρος, Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου​


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2015)

Στο συνημμένο θα βρείτε το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα της 5ης Συνάντησης Ελληνόφωνων Μεταφρασεολόγων (Θεσσαλονίκη – 21, 22 και 23 Μαΐου 2015).


----------

